# LDS Increases



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a video from a friend I went to high school with
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWig8MsIPbM[/ame]

Sorry...wrong forum...but It might be smart to leave it here as food for thought


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

WOW. garden garden garden


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

does anyone have any comment on the rising cost of food, and the fact the LDS website for ordering storage staples like wheat and beans is sold out??


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I certainly do find it alarming. If you add up all those price changes, it amounts to a bundle! I think more and more people are beginning to see what's waiting in the wings and that we haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

That is why I am storing up extra lids and jars. Hope to can more garden things this year. 
At least it will be food. If we run out of one thing, then we will just eat something else instead. 
Heard there was a big drought so the wheat did not grow as expected. Not sure about the dried beans, why they don't have them other than people just buying to have them stored.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That is another thing -- lids, jars, etc.!! I remember last year that some parts of the country had a terrible shortage because so many people were going back to having gardens and canning due to increase in food prices even then.

MHO is that the higher they go, the more shortages of canning equipment there could be. In fact, I've converted over to all Tattler lids this year because they are re-useable for at least 8-10+ years. 

Having an adequate supply of jars and the Tattler lids, all I have to worry about is the rings and, some how, I've ended up with rings up the kazoo. I have no idea where all these came from! I'm storing the extras in vacuum sealed bags to prevent rust, so between those, the Tattlers, and my jars, and the All American canner, I should be set for at least 10 years of canning. By that time, I'll either be dead or in a home, so I'm good for the rest of my life! LOL!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Good idea about vacuum sealing the rings. That or I would think using an airtight container with an oxygen absorber would work, too. 
The lids keep going up in price. Remember back in the 70's when those lids failed due to something they were doing to the sealing compound ? Then, I remember just trying to buy a pressure canner was a nightmare. I had to get on a waiting list at the store and finally I got one. 
So, may I ask, compared to the $400 I spent for about that time frame of lids and rings, what did you spend for the Tattler ? Is this comparabale in price ? This is for my over 2,000 lids. I think it is about 2,400.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The cheapest I've found is $24.00 for 3 doz., $190 for a case (24 doz.) of wide-mouths directly from Tattler at their website. My friend told me Tattler is now selling them in bulk on their website too.

I did get 4 boxes from Ebay for $13.00 last fall. But these were old ones (still perfectly fine) from the 'original' Michigan Tattler lids so I don't think they realized how much they go for now. The new Tattler (sold by the son of the original Tattler) opened not too many years ago. Hopefully they will be here to stay this time.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Rings do have a way of multiplying, don't they? Or so it seems. 

They ARE reusable, but many people just buy the lid-and-ring combo.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Funny, 9 year old thread with a mention of canning supply shortages. Seems some things never change.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m stilll friends with BeagleBiz. Wish she’d come back here.


----------

